# Can derealization be a symptom of psychosis?



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am sorry, but I am having massive fears of having a psychotic break. The symptoms are just a lot of anxiety, and also feeling outside of my body. When I am writing this, I know it caused by depersonalization, but just wondering if DP/DR has ever been due to psychosis? I am already 34 year old female, and before the Dp, I was never diagnosed with a psychotic disorder. I am just really, really scared. I feel like I am not me. It is just that I have read that derealization can be a symptom of schizophrenia.

If I am honest with myself, I am not happy at all with my lot in life these days. I want change so badly, but everytime I have attempted it in the last few years, I get a panic attack that lands me in the ER, and it takes a while to recuperate. I know for sure my unhappiness is leading me to be more depersonalized, etc.

Thanks ahead of time for any input.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember: "If you think you'e going crazy, you're not".

If you had psychosis you would probably be hearing voices. I don't suspect thats the case.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I can relate to the feelings.

Maybe DR could be a symptom of psychosis. But, that doesn't mean if you experience DR you have a psychosis.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> If I am honest with myself, I am not happy at all with my lot in life these days. I want change so badly, but everytime I have attempted it in the last few years, I get a panic attack that lands me in the ER, and it takes a while to recuperate. I know for sure my unhappiness is leading me to be more depersonalized, etc.


I can relate to this so much. Especially the part about wanting change so badly. Change can be scary and terrifying at first to think about, but it is what leads us towards a better life and closer to our dreams and goals. I know with me, there is some unknown force holding me back from changing...perhaps it is the anxiety of change itself that is holding me back.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure if derealization specifically, but I have heard that feeling of unreal can go along with psychosis. I was also afraid of this for a long time, however I did read if you actually have DP you can not go into psychosis. Not sure if that is 100% correct or not just what I have read. As the others said I don't think your crazy, normally crazy people don't know they are crazy they just run around and do a bunch of crazy shit that is sane and normal to them. If your not seeing things, hearing voices etc than your probably fine and just have DP. I actually went to the psychiatrist and she told me straight out I wasn't crazy that I have DP.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

My doctor said that DP/DR is not related to psychosis.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

#1 It is very rare that you can develop schizophrenia in your thirties (most cases occur in late teens/early twenties)
#2 Those cases of schizophrenia that develop later in life have a better prognosis and respond better to medications


----------



## ClintEmery (Aug 16, 2010)

The answer is no. There's nothing more to it than no, that simple.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

ClintEmery said:


> The answer is no. There's nothing more to it than no, that simple.


There is nothing more DPD (=Depersonalization Disorder) can do.
DP/DR is experienced by many schizophrenics *amongst other symptoms*.

DP/DR is not psychosis but that doesn't mean people experiencing psychosis are strangers to DP/DR.
In any case it is not worth worrying about.

The best way I found to get over persistant fears is information.
Read up on DP, learn about the things that scare you.
Things appear more threatening when you are too scared to look at them. When you find out more they usually turn out to be nothing as likely and scary as you imagined them to be.


----------

